# +++ اللة و +++ الارتباط +++



## candy shop (19 مارس 2008)

+++ اللة و +++ الارتباط +++ 



+++ ان اللة يحبك ويهتم بك؛ ويهمة جد موضوع ارتباطك بشريك حياة مناسب؛ ذلك لان الزواج يؤثر على الحياة الروحية وفقا لنوع الارتباط 00 فاءذا كان ارتباطا موفقا فى خوف الرب واراداتة ومشيئتة فانة يساهم فى نمو الحياة الروحية وانتعاشها؛ اما اذا كان مجرد ارتباط عاطفى حسى؛ فهو بلا شك يؤثر سلبيا على الحياة الروحية 00 
فاللة اذن؛ يهتم بك من هذة الناحية؛ فلا تقل اخشى ان يرتبط بشخص غيرى؛ فهذا معنى ضعف الثقة فى اللة الذى يعتنى بنا ويسبب ذلك تذبذب فى الامور داخلك حتى تضعف علاقتك باللة؛ومعنا ان الزواج صار هدفا للحياة؛ عوض ان يكون طريقا يسلك فية الزوجان فى اتجا الهدف النهائى؛ اى الابدية0 نحن اذا نحتاج ان نحدد هدف الحياة وبذلك تتحدد اولويتنا فى الحياة؛ ورؤيتنا لكل الامور 00
فحينا يكون المسيح هدفنا فاننا نرى الزواج مسؤلية كبيرة نحتاج فيها الى المسيح فى كل خطوة ؛ ابتداء من الاختيار ؛فاتمام الزواج ؛ فرعاية الاسرة فماشكل الحياة 000 الخ 
لذلك فان المؤمن يسعى ويفكر فى اختيار الشخص المناسب ويستلهم ويئخذ راى اللة عن طريق الصلاة وطالبا منة ان يبارك على الارتباط ؛ حيث يشعر كل من الشريكين بالارتياح النفسى والداخلى وبصوت اللة فى اعماقهما ؛ فياتى الارتباط تلقائيا وبترتيب الهى من اللة ؛ طبيعيا سهلا مرنا؛ وتكون يداللة واضحة بما لا يحتمل الشك 0
اذن ليكن كل شاب وشابة واثقا من ان اللة سوف يرشدة الى شريك حياة حسب قلب اللة ومشيئتة 
ولن يخطف احد شريك حياة الاخر؛ فنحن لسنا ادوات جامدة بلا ارادة يختطفنا الاخرون+++ امين نطلب من الاعضاء الاخوة والاخوات المشاركة معنا فى هذا الموضوع وانتظرو مننا المزيد والمزيد واذكرونى فى صلواتكم وربنا معاكم ويحفظكم ويباركم 0 اخكوم +++ مدحت +++ فتحى +++​


----------



## ميرنا (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ اللة و +++ الارتباط +++*

ينون يجامد انتا بجد موضيعك بتجى فى وقتها فعلا :yahoo:​


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ اللة و +++ الارتباط +++*



ميرنا قال:


> ينون يجامد انتا بجد موضيعك بتجى فى وقتها فعلا :yahoo:​



ميرسى اوى يا ميرنا يا حبيبتى​


----------



## وليم تل (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ اللة و +++ الارتباط +++*

شكرا كاندى
على موضوعك الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ اللة و +++ الارتباط +++*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على موضوعك الجميل
> مودتى​



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## فونتالولو (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ اللة و +++ الارتباط +++*

سلام الرب يسوع 
الموضوع حلو اوي يا كاندي بجد بشكرك 
وده فعلا كان معايا شخصيا كان ارادته ربنا في الاختيار


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ اللة و +++ الارتباط +++*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> الموضوع حلو اوي يا كاندي بجد بشكرك
> وده فعلا كان معايا شخصيا كان ارادته ربنا في الاختيار



شكراااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

وربنا معاكى​


----------



## مينا 188 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ اللة و +++ الارتباط +++*

*ولن يخطف احد شريك حياة الاخر 
حلوة اوى الجملة دى ولو نسيناها وده اللى بيحصل غالبا هنتعب عشان لو عرفنا ان ربنا هو اللى بيختار ليك شريك الحباة ده يمكن يريحك كتير وكمان يريح تفكيرك حتى لو كان فى محاولات للارتباط وفشلت 
شكرا لموضعك الجميل ده *


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++ اللة و +++ الارتباط +++*



مينا 188 قال:


> *ولن يخطف احد شريك حياة الاخر
> حلوة اوى الجملة دى ولو نسيناها وده اللى بيحصل غالبا هنتعب عشان لو عرفنا ان ربنا هو اللى بيختار ليك شريك الحباة ده يمكن يريحك كتير وكمان يريح تفكيرك حتى لو كان فى محاولات للارتباط وفشلت
> شكرا لموضعك الجميل ده *



شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2008)

حقاااا موضوعك جميل  ..................................... شكرااا ليكى


----------



## candy shop (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: +++ اللة و +++ الارتباط +++*



النهيسى قال:


> حقاااا موضوعك جميل  ..................................... شكرااا ليكى



ميرسى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (7 أغسطس 2008)

candy shop قال:


> +++ اللة و +++ الارتباط +++
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ا*لزوجه الصالحه من الرب

من يجدها يجد كنذ 

الموضوع جميل جدااااا

شكرااا ليكى

*


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: +++ اللة و +++ الارتباط +++*



النهيسى قال:


> ا*لزوجه الصالحه من الرب
> 
> من يجدها يجد كنذ
> 
> ...



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

